# How Do Celeb`s Look Stunning w/ Only Mascara !?



## clubenvy. (Mar 22, 2009)

So many celeb`s, like Megan Fox, Adriana Lima, Katie Price.. the list goes on & on, are able to look gorgeous w/ seemingly only mascara+brows+foundation ! Am I missing something here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 & any product rec`s for this look would be fabulous.. I know she`s photographed using sunbeds but what could get me a similar shade on the face ? & also her brows used to be an absolutely different shape so were they shaved off & drawn in or..? Thanks ladies =D


----------



## moopoint (Mar 22, 2009)

UGH I so know what you mean... I don't get it. 

I wish I could give you recs, but I'm clueless too.


----------



## Babylard (Mar 22, 2009)

you would probably just wanna do a nude look. i.e. minimal makeup with glowing skin? thats what i do for school when i wake up too late lol...

define your brows and use a brow gel to keep it in shape. i use a pencil and beguile or clear. use a luscious mascara. i like dazzlelash with curled lashes, no primer. my skin to glow, i would use studio sculpt with fix+ or some like strobe cream. or studio fix fluid seems to look nice when applied right. a nice light diffusing finishing powder, i use silk naturals finishing powder (the white one) with a fluffy brush and i switch up the blushes with wahtever i want. the lips can be nude and glossy or whatever you want. cream d'nude is a nice one. personally, i switch up the lippies to whatever i want. 

thats what i do when im lazy...


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 22, 2009)

Personally, I think brows + foundation/concealer is all you really need to look stunning. I consider other aspects of makeup to be purely additional - e.g. eyeshadow, heavy contouring, highlighting etc. Every so often someone might need a bit of blush to add just a bit of colour to the face, but really you don't need much. Sometimes I feel the prettiest with the fewest amount of makeup on my face. I'm sure you would look just as amazing with just as few products


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2009)

I agree, you must create a perfect skin with foundation, concealer, powder and a hint of contouring colour on your cheeks - as if you would not wear anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Brows are important as well.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 22, 2009)

Some girls are just naturally beautiful, and no amount of makeup can replicate their natural beauty.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 22, 2009)

100%


----------



## Exotica (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Some girls are just naturally beautiful, and no amount of makeup can replicate their natural beauty._

 
I agree too


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Mar 23, 2009)

They are naturally pretty and I'm sure u are too! 

A trick is to wear concealer on ur entire eye area! Pat it underneath on any undereye circles,on the lid, and up to brow. This creates an even tone that totally makes ur eyes pop in the most natural way!  Any discoloration around the eyes is really noticable when u want this type of a fresh faced bare look.

Wear a loose matte powder lightly to help even ur face out.

Fill ur brows in and use a brush to help shape them, then use a tiny dab of gel to set them. Curl ur lashes and apply mascara.


----------



## aleksis210 (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Some girls are just naturally beautiful, and no amount of makeup can replicate their natural beauty._

 
What she said


----------



## Simply Elegant (Mar 23, 2009)

I think having your hair done really can make a big difference too.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 23, 2009)

I think the key starts with really good skin. Celebs put a lot of time and money on professional dermatologists, skin rejuvenators and in some cases plastic surgeons for help. So I'd say start with a quality skin care routine, be healthy, eat well, drink lots of water and get lots of sleep. 

As for the rest;
1. Concealer and foundation. Applied with skill to achieve that natural but flawless complexion.

2. Tightlining. It's more than just mascara, tightlining is essential to pull this look off. Tightlining the upper lashes is a must.

3. Individual false lashes. More often than not when celebs do the "natural look" they've got falsies on. Individuals are more natural looking. 

4. Nude lips. Whether it's a gloss, lipstick, lip liner or balm, it's there. The key is to use it sparingly. 

5. The bright white veneers. This is a Hollywood staple. They've all got the expensive pearly whites. Whitestrips is the quick and cheaper way to get that look. 

6. Brows. Shape should be impeccable. Can wear it natural or drawn it.

HTH!


----------

